# Traduction logiciel pour diabétiques



## naas (8 Octobre 2010)

Je suis tombé sur cette application iphone pour diabétique uniquement en anglais.
l'auteur est d'accord pour publier une version fr si je lui fourni la traduc.
mais, je me demande si c'est vraiment utile, car il existe beaucoup de logiciels pour diabétique et j'aimerais avoir l'opinion de lecteurs ayant du diabète ou des docteurs, bon bref des avis avisés sur l'utilité.
quitte à traduire un logiciel, autant qu'il soit utile


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Octobre 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris, cette application est destinée non pas à t'aider à suivre ton diabète, comme beaucoup d'applications (parfois excellentes), effectivement, mais à t'aider à suivre ton régime.
Elle me paraît très fouilli, et je n'y ai même pas vu la notion d'index glycémique, ce qui est un peu... léger en l'ocurrence !


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2010)

Oui tu as raison 
je me suis emballé. :rose:
laquelle serait alors la plus utile ?
_
ps: n'étant pas diabétique moi même j'ai du mal à juger, c'est pour mon père_


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2010)

Il en y a tellement sur l'AppStore !
Comme toi, je ne suis pas diabétique, et tous ces logiciels de suivi de diabète sont individuels, et concernent mes patients plus que moi.
J'en ai vu au passage qui me paraissaient pas mal faits, mais lesquels ?
Il faudrait traîner sur les sites d'association de diabétiques.
Maintenant, je trouve que ça fait un peu doublon avec les lecteurs de glycémie modernes, et j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu gadjet qu'on utilise au début parce que c'est fun, puis qu'on abandonne vite parce que c'est contraignant de sortir son iPhone chaque fois qu'on veut noter une glycémie.
Maintenant, je peux me renseigner auprès de patients ou fouiller le truc si vraiment ça t'intéresse.
Sinon, un truc que j'utilise c'est AllowGIDiet, qui te donne l'index glycémique ("pouvoir sucrant", qui remplace depuis longtemp la notion de "sucres lents" et "rapides") de nombreux aliments. C'est en français et très pratique pour le régime diabétique.
Amicalement.


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2010)

j'en parle à mon père demain


----------

